# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Alles over antidepressiva !!

## Ypsman

Hallo

Als je echt alles weten weten over antidepressiva kun je terecht op de site WWW.DOSSIER-S.NL
In 5 minuten tijd alles wat je wilt weten . Duidelijk en helder verwoord. Een verademing!
Onderwerpen die worden behandeld zijn:
Bijwerkingen /onttrekkingsverschijnselen
Rol van: 
Hulpverleners
Drama's
Fabrikanten
De Overheid
Etc.

Eindelijk een site waar je wat aan hebt.

Groetjes
Ypsman

----------


## Flogiston

Komt op mij over als een nogal bevooroordeelde en erg eenzijdige site.

----------

